# Weed I'm Seeing In a Large Cluster



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

Never seen this puppy before, but I have a large cluster (maybe 4x4 feet) and not much else anywhere else.

It's a pain to dig out without pulling up a bunch of my new KBG. It has deep roots but the leaf structure isn't very strong, so it's hard to pull the phone plant without the roots staying in the soil.

Google lens says plantago rugelli. What do the experts say, and it being close to cool season dormancy in Ohio should I try to deal with it of just let Winter kill it? Will it spawn evil babies in the Spring?


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

us hillbillies call them Pig Ears. 
basic 3 way herbicide will zorch it...as long as its actively growing. 
fun fact: goats love them.


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

Thejarrod said:


> us hillbillies call them Pig Ears.
> basic 3 way herbicide will zorch it...as long as its actively growing.
> fun fact: goats love them.


Fantastic - thanks much!

I'd better not let my son know about that fun fact... Goats are his favorite animal and he's been lobbying for one for years :lol:


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

I call them Plantain but Pig Ears works too.


----------

